# Karboload vs Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin



## Jim550 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have used Karboload for long time for my pre/intra/post workout shake for the carb source and have been thinking about switching over to HBCD. Was wondering what some of you guys prefer that have used these.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 30, 2017)

I bought some Gaspari Glycofuse by a fluke and ended up really liking the stuff,,,I'm on my 2nd jug now.


----------



## Jim550 (Dec 31, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> I bought some Gaspari Glycofuse by a fluke and ended up really liking the stuff,,,I'm on my 2nd jug now.



What type of carb sources does that use, does it have a glycogen/glycerin powder in it (thought it might cause of the name).  I use liquid glycerin in my pre/intra/post.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 1, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> What type of carb sources does that use, does it have a glycogen/glycerin powder in it (thought it might cause of the name).  I use liquid glycerin in my pre/intra/post.



25g of highly branched Cyclic Dextrin per serving.


----------



## striffe (Jan 9, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I bought some Gaspari Glycofuse by a fluke and ended up really liking the stuff,,,I'm on my 2nd jug now.



I like Glycofuse as well. Nutrex outlift is another good one and that contains the below.

Serving Size: 37.8g (Approx 1 scoop) 
Servings Per Container: 20  

Amount per serving  % DV  
Calories 80         
Total Carbohydrate (from Cluster Dextrin®) 20 g 7%** 
Sugars 0 g        

Magnesium 16 mg 4% 
Sodium 100 mg 4% 
Potassium 150 mg 4% 

POSTLIFT® Clinically Dosed Post-Workout Powerhouse   † 
Cluster Dextrin® (Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin) 20 g * 
L-Glutamine 3 g * 
Betaine Anhydrous 2.5 g * 
Taurine 2 g * 

Protein Synthesis Potentiating Essential Amino Acid Blend   
L-Leucine 2,262 mg * 
L-Phenylalanine 839 mg * 
L-Lysine HCl 719 mg * 
L-Threonine 600 mg * 
L-Valine 600 mg * 
L-Isoleucine 500 mg * 
L-Histidine HCl 480 mg * 

Electrolyte Recovery Blend   
Trisodium Citrate 410 mg * 
Potassium Chloride 280 mg * 
TRAACS® Magnesium Bisglycinate Chelate 200 mg * 

** Percent Daily Values (DV) based on a 2,000 calorie diet. 
* Daily Value (DV) not established. 

OTHER INGREDIENTS: 
Malic Acid, Citric Acid, Silica, Natural Flavor, Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium. 
ALLERGEN WARNING: Contains soy. Manufactured on equipment that processes products containing milk, egg, soybean, fin fish and wheat.


----------



## striffe (Jan 9, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> I have used Karboload for long time for my pre/intra/post workout shake for the carb source and have been thinking about switching over to HBCD. Was wondering what some of you guys prefer that have used these.



I should have mentioned I rate both of them but do prefer HBCD. I get no digestive issues even with larger amounts.


----------



## Viking (Jan 9, 2018)

I tend to be fine with most carb powders. I do like hbcd's when I have used them. Have you tried vitargo?


----------



## SURGE (Jan 20, 2018)

I usually just go with dextrose. I did really like intra md though. I might try glycofuse next time.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 23, 2018)

I tried this and liked it. But for the carb I need when using slin it doesn't make any sense. I could add carb powder to it but now just tend to go with separate products for carbs and aminos.



striffe said:


> I like Glycofuse as well. Nutrex outlift is another good one and that contains the below.
> 
> Serving Size: 37.8g (Approx 1 scoop)
> Servings Per Container: 20
> ...


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 3, 2018)

Been using the HBCD recently and I have been really liking it, I do notice less bloat compared to the Karboload


----------



## squatster (Feb 4, 2018)

For carb - I've been usingCarbo Gain from Now sports/ Now Nutrition?


----------



## SURGE (Feb 4, 2018)

What would you guys pick out of glycofuse and postlift?


----------



## odin (Feb 7, 2018)

squatster said:


> For carb - I've been usingCarbo Gain from Now sports/ Now Nutrition?



If you digest it well then it is fine. Maltodextrin from corn is not a great carb though. I tend to use similar products myself as they are cheap but I may try something new when I use insulin again.


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

Glycofuse>> KarboBLOAT ... 
Karboload had me feeling like a balloon after about day 2, my girl even asked me if I was back on dbol cuz I looked like moonface. I LOVE glycofuse. 50G PRE work and some random insuload type sample from the Arnold had me feeling some painful pumps on Tuesdays arm day. 
My usual intra workout shake contains 25-50g glycofuse, a creatine product of some sort or recovery blend product, 5g bcaa, 5g glutamine, phosphatydil serine, and Vit c.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 27, 2018)

rowdyz said:


> Glycofuse>> KarboBLOAT ...
> Karboload had me feeling like a balloon after about day 2, my girl even asked me if I was back on dbol cuz I looked like moonface. I LOVE glycofuse. 50G PRE work and some random insuload type sample from the Arnold had me feeling some painful pumps on Tuesdays arm day.
> My usual intra workout shake contains 25-50g glycofuse, a creatine product of some sort or recovery blend product, 5g bcaa, 5g glutamine, phosphatydil serine, and Vit c.



Have you tried vitargo? It's expensive but I will try that next as I hear it is good. Dextrose is fine for me but it can upset my stomach when I use a lot. I may even try a mix between the 2.


----------



## Ironlion2 (May 21, 2018)

I've been unimpressed with HBCD so far, maybe if I was doing 500g of carbs on workout days and was bloated to start it be worth it, but for me its not cost effective.

Current intra: 25g HBCD, 25g Gatorade Powder, 25g Egg Whites, Sea Salt

I'll probably just go with more gatorade and egg whites in the future and see how it goes.


----------



## Victory (May 22, 2018)

Ironlion2 said:


> I've been unimpressed with HBCD so far, maybe if I was doing 500g of carbs on workout days and was bloated to start it be worth it, but for me its not cost effective.
> 
> Current intra: 25g HBCD, 25g Gatorade Powder, 25g Egg Whites, Sea Salt
> 
> I'll probably just go with more gatorade and egg whites in the future and see how it goes.



How is the egg white powder intra? Have you ever tried peptopro?


----------



## Victory (May 22, 2018)

I can't edit my post but wanted to ask if you are using egg white powder or liquid.


----------



## koast123 (May 23, 2018)

HBCD is better, but i can go with just Vitargo... HBCD is more expensive and i cant tell you if there is any difference between both, my stomach is good with Vitargo


----------



## montego (May 23, 2018)

I used karboload from truenutrition.com and it was ok.

I prefer HBCD though.

It doesn't sit on my gut like other carb powders do and since I normally only use it intra, that helps with not feeling like a bloated mess when I train.


----------



## Ironlion2 (May 24, 2018)

Victory said:


> I can't edit my post but wanted to ask if you are using egg white powder or liquid.



Liquid, doesnt give me any major issue. Egg whites have a great amino spectrum and much cheaper than EAA's or BCAAs. People talk about the EAAs being predigested, but I have no stomach issues with egg whites and HBCD/Gatoraide.


----------



## MIA10 (Jun 10, 2018)

Glycofuse for me.  The price/serve is pretty close to the price for buying in bulk, but you don't have to store massive containers.  Comes in a few flavors too...though I tend to just get the unflavored.


----------



## Viking (Jun 10, 2018)

MIA10 said:


> Glycofuse for me.  The price/serve is pretty close to the price for buying in bulk, but you don't have to store massive containers.  Comes in a few flavors too...though I tend to just get the unflavored.



I am a fan of this as well but it is overpriced. I tend to look out for sales and buy in bulk now.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

I used Pre-MD from true nutrition.  John Meadows intra workout formula.  Really love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

I use both. Depends on the person’s budget and digestion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

hbcd its better in digestion


----------

